# Do dinosaurs still exist?



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

http://www.livescience.com/strangenews/090604-lost-world-dinosaurs.html


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I think the Latin teacher I had in high school was a dinosaur in human flesh.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

my parents are dinosaurs. That counts right?


----------

